# clear fly line



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I personally like the cortland liquid crystal.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I recently bought a Monic clear line and was very disappointed. It was extremely noisy going through the guides and rough in texture. 

Have heard good reviews on the Cortland Liquid Crystal. I won't buy another Monic.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I prefer the Cortland over the monic.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally I have gotten away from clear fly lines. I do not think they are as necessary as some may think but if it gives you the added confidence, go for it. In my experience the Cortland clear is better than the others but I just do not get the same life out of it I do from other manufactures non-clear line. In addition, my clients have a harder time handling the clear line. Not only in line management but seeing and delivering it effectively, so I got away from it. I do carry a Rio Flats Pro with the 6ft clear/int tip. That allows me to shorten their leader while also loading the rod a little better on the initial pickup and they can keep track of everything since they can see it. I'm not married to any one line manufacture so I have a little bit of everything based on the situation.


----------



## fly_fyn (5 mo ago)

I've tried Monic, Liquid Crystal & SA clear tip fly lines. Monic shipped with bubbles in the core and was extremely stretchy, the liquid crystal had a lot of memory especially in cooler water and the SA clear tip fly line has held up the best. I'd recommend SA clear tip.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

The SA Grand Slam Clear Tip has become an extremely handy tool in my quiver. Seems to be a very durable line, been using it for a few years now.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Like others have said, SA has certainly held up better than other lines I have used

SA grand slam clear tip is a good taper for many rods and good option for you.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Use a longer fluorocarbon butt section and leader with what ever fly line you think you cast better or SA GrandSlam clear tip


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

great advice, thanks all! I've been casting guides clear tips the last several years but never bought my own. Good idea on a beefy fluoro butt section tie above the leader!


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Fished a Rio clear intermediate for a few days, mostly blind casting. It performed well and really cut the wind being a bit skinnier than a floating line.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wanted to support Monic because they are making lines in the USA and answer the phone when you call but after having issues with their full clear Henley line I started using some of their other lines and they are ok but still making changes to get them 100%. Their Phantom clear tip is a pretty good line but still a little too much stretch for me. I’m hoping they will revise it and come out with a really solid clear tip line soon.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

I have thrown the monic for about 2 years going back and for between that and the liquid crystal. The liquid crystal right out of the box is nice but it does have sooo much memory and tangles super easy and especially wadding can be frustrating. Got to clean the line a lot and stretch before each use in my opinion,also turns south in cooler water. The monic line casted great and decent clear line but did come with “bubbles” in the line and the welded loops were questionable, which I cut off anyways. Monic is great in all temp water within reason and has a good all around taper” the Henley clear” that being said it does have a lot of stretch so maybe just pull extra hard hahaha .. buy both and find which one works for you. Monic customer service was amazing and would want to fish the new clear line they came out with


----------



## PaytonWP (Sep 17, 2020)

I tried the Monic Henley Phantom tip in a 9wt and found it almost gummy feeling. It did not want to shoot through the guides very well at all. I’ve been thinking about trying Cortlands compact intermediate.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Cortland Little Tunny intermediate (when I can find it - Cortland 444 Clear Camo is supposed to be the same line) is my favorite, especially over the grass beds. It's not perfect and oysters can easily damage it, but it works best for me. I upline by one weight.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wanted to support Monic because they are making lines in the USA and answer the phone when you call but after having issues with their full clear Henley line I started using some of their other lines and they are ok but still making changes to get them 100%. Their Phantom clear tip is a pretty good line but still a little too much stretch for me. I’m hoping they will revise it and come out with a really solid clear tip line soon.


Monic is complete trash except in the case of a glass rod. It seems to cast unbelievable in ECHO BAG. Switch it to a Nrx and it's horrible. Also, mice eat Monic and will ignore other lines sitting right next to it. If your rod is glass and you get monic also do not use a nail knot to attach leader. Will need a perfection or something. 

As far as whether clear tip works? I have no idea. I have many of the ones mentioned above and use clear tip on some rods and not on others. I haven't noticed if there is any significant difference in eats. I will say it is difficult to see the fly if the color blends with the background while throwing. Kind of get used to it after a while and it becomes easier to see. Takes a couple weeks.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I spent years screwing with trying to find the best clear floater. They all have some major flaw and either get dirty fast, need lots of cleaning maintenance( multiple times a day), core separating, lines snapping, and coiling like crazy. 

Just add a couple feet to your leader and rock on.

when it comes to intermediate tips there are some decent options out there from SA and rio I would stay away from wulfff in clear intermediate though.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I fished Cortland liquid crystal clear for a couple years and it is a good line. My biggest complaints are how much it likes to tangle, but this is true of all the non PVC lines I've fished and there is no reference for how much line you have out when stripping in. I ended up tying on a short piece of Amnesia fluorescent green to the butt end of my leader to use as a sighter. Eventually changed to Cortland liquid crystal flats taper. Still has some of the tangle issues but the light blue line is easy to see. SA grandslam WF/I clear tip was my go to for Keys tarpon this year. I've got it on my 10wt and my 12wt. I liked the intermediate tip for ocean side since it helped get the fly under the waves and not get bounced around so much by the wave action. Beyond the somewhat specific use of that SA WF/I line, I'll just use a longer leader butt section and stick with my preferred line for that rod.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I recently received a clear 7 wt line
Looks a lot like clear mono.

Is there a problem cutting off the loops and using nail knots for the leader and backing?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I broke 2 Monic Henly clear lines in one year on the same rod. The 2nd time it broke, I cast it, the fly snagged on a mangrove and I tried to "whip" it out like i have done so many times before and the fly line broke instead of the tippet. So I just switched to the Corland Liquid crystal clear. I like it so far but i have only cast it once. And like someone said above, it can be very difficult to see.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> Monic is complete trash except in the case of a glass rod. It seems to cast unbelievable in ECHO BAG. Switch it to a Nrx and it's horrible. Also, mice eat Monic and will ignore other lines sitting right next to it. If your rod is glass and you get monic also do not use a nail knot to attach leader. Will need a perfection or something.
> 
> As far as whether clear tip works? I have no idea. I have many of the ones mentioned above and use clear tip on some rods and not on others. I haven't noticed if there is any significant difference in eats. I will say it is difficult to see the fly if the color blends with the background while throwing. Kind of get used to it after a while and it becomes easier to see. Takes a couple weeks.


Yeah I don’t know what they are making that line with but it’s soft.


----------



## KYgheenoe (3 mo ago)

Cortland Liquid Crystal, took some time getting used to. But I am a believer now.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

TravisD said:


> clear tip fly lines seem to be the "go to" in the keys now and i'm a believer. I need to buy an 8 and 10/11 wt line and looking at Monic, Cortland, Orvis ... not sure Rio has one. Looking for opinions on which cast decent in both a floating and sink tip version. thanks! (can you tell wheels are turning for tarpon season?)


Right there with you. I have fished the Monic lines for years and love them. Everyone has their own preferences. If seeing the line is a challenge, they make species specific tapers with the phanton tip. which will give you 15' of clear line. I can tell you though their new Advanced Clear Plus is a great casting line and it is what is going on my 12 wt this season.


----------



## Kirona Fly (Dec 21, 2021)

TravisD said:


> clear tip fly lines seem to be the "go to" in the keys now and i'm a believer. I need to buy an 8 and 10/11 wt line and looking at Monic, Cortland, Orvis ... not sure Rio has one. Looking for opinions on which cast decent in both a floating and sink tip version. thanks! (can you tell wheels are turning for tarpon season?)


IMHO ... by far and away the best Clear fly line on the market still is Royal Wulff Triangular Taper Monoclear but not their hot weather Bermuda stuff. It casts the best with a relatively short (30ft tri-taper) head and is as close to crystal clear as one can get. The key features being clear & cast-able. It will mush out in really hot climes but that's a non-issue early in the morning. The next best thing is Royal Wulff Tri-Taper Bermuda floating line with a "clear" Intermediate sink tip. The clear here is in quotes because it's opaque compared to the temperate temps Monoclear. But in hot mid-day it casts better than the Bermuda Intermediate line (which is like chucking a sinking head line). 

Royal Wulff lines were made by Sci-Angler 3M which sold the product line to Orvis. RIO had some useful lines but they keep changing them every few years. And since we're talking about fly lines ... I'm just sad and frustrated new lines today cost $100 bucks. Ridiculous pricing, hence I look for good condition "old stock" fly lines when needed (rare for me).

Just sayin'


----------



## Capt_Jear (2 mo ago)

Only have had experience using the cortland liquid crystal. A good line but it is a coily MOFO with lots of memory from the reel! Seemed to straighten out after pulling on the first fish of the day but will be coily again next time you go out and pull line off the reel.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Has anyone had issues with the Cortland Clear tip sticking to itself while on the reel? I had one stick so bad that it pulled up a ridge in the line and would cut your finger while stripping.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What the hell is the deal with clear lines and being sticky, gummy or soft? Is it something with the material they have to use to make it clear yet still flexible?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What the hell is the deal with clear lines and being sticky, gummy or soft? Is it something with the material they have to use to make it clear yet still flexible?


Must have something to do with it. I feel like the SA clear tips hold up really well. I wonder why they dont make a full clear line. Could be that they have the same issue and thats why they just stick to the clear tip?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pierson said:


> Must have something to do with it. I feel like the SA clear tips hold up really well. I wonder why they dont make a full clear line. Could be that they have the same issue and thats why they just stick to the clear tip?


The Monic Phantom Tip line is not sticky buy thr full clear is. Weird. Maybe a plastic extrusion expert will chime in.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Monic Phantom Tip line is not sticky buy thr full clear is. Weird. Maybe a plastic extrusion expert will chime in.


It seems like the floating clear lines are all sticky. The clear intermediate lines are not like that.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Not sure where this thread is at, but I'll wade in.

I like clear tipped fly lines. The 6ft types. For the reason they're marketed for, they give me 6ft of clear real estate when its windy so therefore I can shorten my leader and still get turnover.

I dislike fully clear lines because unless I can see the fly it is hard to make out where the fly is in relation to the fish and feeding it properly becomes problematic. Black flies over white sand no problems. 

Clear lines may make presentations stealthier in some situations but if it's got to the stage where you're requiring them 100% of the time, I think you're likely getting the angles or presentations wrong in the first instance. Fish shouldn't have the chance to see the end of the fly line first and foremost. 

I could be entirely wrong with my thinking. Here to learn.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> I spent years screwing with trying to find the best clear floater. They all have some major flaw and either get dirty fast, need lots of cleaning maintenance( multiple times a day), core separating, lines snapping, and coiling like crazy.
> 
> Just add a couple feet to your leader and rock on.
> 
> when it comes to intermediate tips there are some decent options out there from SA and rio I would stay away from wulfff in clear intermediate though.


Just curious as to why you dont like the wulff intermediate clear line? What type of experience did you have with that line? Thank you


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

ranno said:


> Just curious as to why you dont like the wulff intermediate clear line? What type of experience did you have with that line? Thank you


The core at least on the one I had 4-5 years ago was extremely stiff so it wanted to coil up bad and tangle unless you stretched it very hard.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> The core at least on the one I had 4-5 years ago was extremely stiff so it wanted to coil up bad and tangle unless you stretched it very hard.


They may have changed up the formula as I have not experienced "extremely stiff and bad coils". It casts beautifully. I am concerned with the rubber band stretch in this line. I have practice cast this line on multiple occasions but do not have on the water experience yet. Anybody out there have a good/bad experience with wulff intermediate and hooking up with Tarpon? Thanks in advance for the reply


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Right now, I still have at least one of my rods strung up with a Cortland Liquid Crystal Flats clear line. Yes it doesn't last as long as some other fly lines, including SA. But it is true to weight and has a great head design and very stealthy. They also make it in a clearish sky blue and a guide green. But like I do with all my lines before I fish them in the morning, you "Have" to stretch them. Also, the slick coating don't last very long, so I give it a few shots of CRC 100% Food Grade Silicon Spray, while it's on my reel, after I stretch it. Then it's a very nice casting line for warm water, be it you are using some sort of line management system and change it out every couple of years. Cold water? Not so much.

Like SJRobin (hey Steve) mentioned, increase your butt section of your leader for a little more stealth with any line.

I think if Rio would add a clear floating tip to their Flats Pro or SA would add the same to their Amp Infinity, then they'd have something. But that being said, do not rule out using clear intermediate sink tips when fishing slightly deeper water. They can be a game changer (like the SA Grand Slam Clear tip like mentioned above).

You may also be confusing clear lines with clear intermediate sinking lines with a 1.5IPS sink rate. With that, you could use a intermediate sink line with a clear intermediate sink tip, or a floater with a clear int sink tip, etc.

All that being said, clear lines can be a crutch for people trying to improve their game by adding clear floating lines for more stealth, while they still have bad casting habits and not knowing good fly placements and proper fly presentations. Crashing line on top of weary fish, even with clear lines will spook them and get a lock jaw reaction anyway. So get those casting issues fixed and you'll find you may not even need a clear floating line. 

Also, with the "not so good" casting habits, you are better off with an opaque colored line or the same with some sort of clear tip rather than a totally clear line because your ability to watch your line's behavior is more important that how invisible your line is, either in the air or once it hits the water. Remember, you are not casting the fly, or not even the line itself, but rather you're are casting loops.... and the behavior of those loops determines what will happen to your fly.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I think Rio has a clear floater coming. Can’t remember if it is a full clear or a clear tip like they already have but floating instead of an intermediate sink.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I have been fishing the Cortland Liquid Crystal in Flats Taper (8wt) since it came out and really like it. It is the blue one and visible enough to see where your casting. It has a different feel than other lines.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

Zika said:


> I recently bought a Monic clear line and was very disappointed. It was extremely noisy going through the guides and rough in texture.
> 
> Have heard good reviews on the Cortland Liquid Crystal. I won't buy another Monic.


I won’t buy another Monic for the same reasons.


----------



## Johnson76 (16 d ago)

Nice Sage Maverick 14wt


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I just brought out my old SA mono clear lines from back in the early 90's because I am so disappointed with today's lines. SA did use to make these when 3M owned SA. I Did not know Royal Wolf lines were made by SA. Not sure if they were the same but sound like it. Not a triangular line though. They were great lines not only clear with no memory, they threw beautifully. My two are pretty old and one now yellowed a bit. Hate these lines today that are as thick as a water hose for folks who can't throw a fly line. Sometimes older technology is better.


----------



## cwarfield (16 d ago)

SA all day!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Found my clear line, now need to go out the garage to find a reel for it.

The line below is 80# Cortland mono bite tippet.
The fly line is much more supple...


----------



## hunterhaspowers (15 d ago)

Ive only used SA clear tips and have no complaints. Want to try the liquid crystal. Have sold a couple at the shop to folks and they seem to dig it.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Issue I have in NZ is the water temp is generally colder i.e not tropical. A lot of the lines (if not all) mentioned here are tropical lines

RIO used to make a Coldwater Outbound with a clear intermediate tip section and a full length head up to 12wt. They discontinued it and went to the Short version which casts like a bucket of sh#t due to it being something like a 33' head length. Good for the heave and dump fishing on the coast but not good for turnover anything at length. SKU code for the 10 wt was 6-21726. You can Google that and let me know if anyone has old stock of this line in the USA from 8-11wts.

SA used to use to make a similar line with a slightly shorter head called the "Scientific Anglers Sonar Titan Clear Tip Fly Line" and it was a coldwater line. They discontinued that also.

In NZ I tend to use trout lines for floating lines when it gets cooler. I just add a length of hard mono to make a long butt.

Keen to here if anyone finds the original RIO Outbound Coldwater. Looks like the pic below. Comes in Floating, F/I and S6.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

Paul Mills said:


> Issue I have in NZ is the water temp is generally colder i.e not tropical. A lot of the lines (if not all) mentioned here are tropical lines
> 
> RIO used to make a Coldwater Outbound with a clear intermediate tip section and a full length head up to 12wt. They discontinued it and went to the Short version which casts like a bucket of sh#t due to it being something like a 33' head length. Good for the heave and dump fishing on the coast but not good for turnover anything at length. SKU code for the 10 wt was 6-21726. You can Google that and let me know if anyone has old stock of this line in the USA from 8-11wts.
> 
> ...


Yes, well said, as I agree.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mro said:


> Found my clear line, now need to go out the garage to find a reel for it.
> 
> The line below is 80# Cortland mono bite tippet.
> The fly line is much more supple...
> ...


I met an ole guy back in the early 90's that use to fly fish the bridges at night with straight 100lb mono, which was his fly line, his leader and his bite tippet. Of course, he broke rods with that kind of rig!  I'd never recommend it.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

On a side note 
Some have mentioned older lines in this discussion. I have a Orvis 4wt DT line from 91 that is still in very good condition. And I used to use it a couple times a week for many years. I don’t trout fish much these days. But I used it a couple years ago in Wyoming for some cutthroat action. It just trips me out to think how much of my life it’s was part of and how many fish that line caught. They definitely made em good back then


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Paul Mills said:


> Issue I have in NZ is the water temp is generally colder i.e not tropical. A lot of the lines (if not all) mentioned here are tropical lines
> 
> RIO used to make a Coldwater Outbound with a clear intermediate tip section and a full length head up to 12wt. They discontinued it and went to the Short version which casts like a bucket of sh#t due to it being something like a 33' head length. Good for the heave and dump fishing on the coast but not good for turnover anything at length. SKU code for the 10 wt was 6-21726. You can Google that and let me know if anyone has old stock of this line in the USA from 8-11wts.
> 
> ...


Paul, what about an intermediate striper line?


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Jason M said:


> Paul, what about an intermediate striper line?


Have them.

They don't have a clear section and they have a very short head length at 30'. Basically and integrated shooting head similar to the Outbound Short. Very good at shooting line however terrible at holding line in the air and turning leaders over. It's designed for that fishery specifically which is a "heave and hope" method. 










Thanks for the post.

The search continues.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

Backwater said:


> I met an ole guy back in the early 90's that use to fly fish the bridges at night with straight 100lb mono, which was his fly line, his leader and his bite tippet. Of course, he broke rods with that kind of rig!  I'd never recommend it.


I must have run into him at some point. Perhaps he was me! That is, of course, if you are talking about the Keys.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Paul Mills said:


> Have them.
> 
> They don't have a clear section and they have a very short head length at 30'. Basically and integrated shooting head similar to the Outbound Short. Very good at shooting line however terrible at holding line in the air and turning leaders over. It's designed for that fishery specifically which is a "heave and hope" method.
> 
> ...


That's sucks. I feel like SA used to make a striper line that was like the bonefish lines. Not my fishery so I don't pay that close of attention.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

Jason M said:


> That's sucks. I feel like SA used to make a striper line that was like the bonefish lines. Not my fishery so I don't pay that close of attention.


I second your assessment.


----------



## MOfishbyfly (Dec 26, 2018)

This thread is really interesting, so I asked a guy on another forum that works for SA a couple questions. My questions are in blue and his response is below.

Does Scientific Anglers have a comparable line to the Sonar Grand Slam Clear Tip but for cold water environments?

A more general question, but is it a particular challenge in the manufacturing process to produce a clear or clear tip floating line? It seems every clear floating line I have encountered has had some issue (coiling, gumminess, durability). There doesn't seem to be an issue with clear intermediate lines.

Does it come down to clear floating lines for hot or cold environments just not that popular?

Thanks 

We don't have anything real close to the GS clear tip in a coldwater offering. The SONAR Titan Sink Tip is probably the closest, but the tapers and weights are fairly different: SONAR Titan Sink Tip Fly Line | Scientific Anglers

It's hard to beat the performance of PVC for fly lines. PVC is naturally more dense than water, so not an option for clear floating. You're sacrificing some ideal characteristics in exchange for low density clear. It's also very difficult to make clear plastic slick without affecting clarity. We don't add slickness agents to our clear, intermediate lines because of this. PVC tends to be naturally slicker than other clear plastics.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

MOfishbyfly said:


> This thread is really interesting, so I asked a guy on another forum that works for SA a couple questions. My questions are in blue and his response is below.
> 
> Does Scientific Anglers have a comparable line to the Sonar Grand Slam Clear Tip but for cold water environments?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the wonderful and knowledgeable follow-up!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

In the 70's I used Cortland 444 lines when I lived in Florida.
I don't remember their being any issues from them being a "freshwater line".
Getting a clear line... just because I want to try one,
I've got the feeling that it will not matter to 99% of the fish I cast it to.


----------



## FJVKeys (11 d ago)

cortland ghost tip 9 is what i like


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

If you are on the search for a clear "floating" line, my understanding for some years is that cant be done. Manufacturers at times, will of course claim it can be done however.

As the SA rep has replied [a few posts up] clear lines are PVC core or coated PVC which has a specific gravity greater than water (i.e more than 1.0) so they are going to sink. Albeit very slowly in some cases such as the Orvis clear poly leader for example. Sold as a "floating" polyleader with a PVC coating. Even saying that defies logic but that's marketing for you.

I recall a study done on some fly lines around 10 years ago, where some popular floating fly lines were tested for SG. RIO's Gold came out at 0.65 which floats like a cork. Some other brands had a SG around 0.95 and would sink very slowly. None were clear. SG of saltwater is around 1.026 so not many gains there.

Anyhow. The main difference between salt and fresh line is likely going to be the taper, since saltwater fishing usually involves wind and that presents different casting challenges. That's my understanding.

Temperature is the design parameter for the fly line and not whether there is salt or no salt in the water IMHO and in the opinion of Bruce Richards a former fly line designer for SA as quoted once_ "... that Salt Water vs Fresh Water is not a design parameter described in his article"._ I stole his line

_"Typically, four factors determine which fly line is the right choice: fly size, the species and size of fish you are fishing for, fishing conditions, and your skill as a caster"_

The Cortland Ghost Tip 15, 5 and 3 is a cold or moderate temp line for salt or fresh (the yellow packaged version not the green one). Worth a try.

I use fresh water fly lines in the salt with no issues.

Cool thread.


----------

